# Ibanez Destroyer 7 String



## jarnozz (Nov 13, 2011)

This Threat will be all dedicated to my great Destroyer of Doom guitar!
This will be the first guitar I've ever build so it's gonna be fun and stressful at some times. My plan is based on the guitar of the ex guitarist from my favorite band Sonata Arctica. Yes! I'ts the 7 string destroyer Jani Used to own.
I've always wanted that beautiful guitar but knew it was impossible 
At a normal day on sevenstring.org i though. Omg I can build it and change it to my ultimate guitar! 

the specs for now:

body:
-mahogany 
-quilted maple top
-red black sunburst
-original floyd rose tremolo

neck:
-3piece maple neck
-ebony fingerboard
-quilted maple top on the head stock with a red black sunburst
-24 jumbo frets
-no inlays, side dots only
-grover tuners
mother of pearl inlay with my initials in it


electronics:
-dimarzio air norton (n)
-dimarzio evolution (b)
-a volume control
-a tone control
-a 3 way switch for selecting the pickups. neck, neck bridge, bridge

that are the specs as it is in my head now!

I received the blueprints from Turenkodenis. Thnx A Lot for that mate! I ow u one!

This is a quick view of the prints







and the body






not to forget the floyd






ain't that sweet
I'll start the project within 2 weeks, that when i hope to get my wood! 
I'll keep you guys posted and images will come every time something new is added of cut of xD

cheers!


----------



## astm (Nov 13, 2011)

looking forward for more pics!


----------



## Darkstar124 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thats metal as hell. More please. Also let me have one


----------



## Aevolve (Nov 13, 2011)

First build and starting with a Floyd Rose?
I admire your cajones my friend. 

Best of luck with the build!


----------



## astm (Nov 13, 2011)

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> First build and starting with a Floyd Rose?
> I admire your *cajones* my friend.
> 
> Best of luck with the build!



It's cojones!

cajones = drawers in Spanish


----------



## Aevolve (Nov 13, 2011)

astm said:


> It's cojones!
> 
> cajones = drawers in Spanish



I'm near fluent and still make that mistake at least once a week. My bad. 

EDIT: SIR I ADMIRE YOUR DRAWERS


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 13, 2011)

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> First build and starting with a Floyd Rose?
> I admire your cajones my friend.
> 
> Best of luck with the build!



haha it´s indeed harder than a hard tail! but I´ve got some wood crafting skills and can handle a router very well! ill probably begin on the cavity with a chisel and fine tune it with a router! i´ve got a hand router so doing it strait is gonna take a lot of patience xD now i´ve got the prints and know how deep to cut it wouldn´t be such a pain in the ass (i hope so)


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 13, 2011)

Darkstar124 said:


> Thats metal as hell. More please. Also let me have one



hahaha thnx dude! glad you all like the idea! if i have a lot of time left, which i don't  i'd love to make another one, if this one doesn't fails xD 
tell you the costs at the end, maybe you can build it yourself?


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 23, 2011)

So I´ve promised to keep you guys up to date! I take pictures of everything that has to do with the build. Still no wood  One good thing! my parents are kind enough to finance me in some way;D 
new thinks i did:

-I've ordered a neck from ET guitars. It will take 12 weeks to complete! I'ts a custom build neck with all my desires! I really recommend ET guitars to All of you guys! they are really friendly and will help you in any possible way! they replied to my mail within 4 hours telling me if i'm sure of the order and they will start the build after i payed half of it to them! Only heard great things about them and I'm i little skeptical about company's I've never heard of before but I got to say, these guys are great!

-I've drawn out the guitar and cut it out of the wood to get a better look of it, here are some pics!
















I've made a copy of the neck and body out of cardboard to see if its nice to play it, well it wasn't so I've spent a hour finding the perfect horn so i wont jam my pinky against it when i'm playing at the 24th frett, i want this to be perfect so playability is also very important:











The headstock will be based on i Ibanez headstock






well that's about it for now! stay metal and don't forget to check on the great band sonata arctica! 




The Axe of ex member jani inspired me so check em out!


----------



## turenkodenis (Nov 23, 2011)

do a little more cut near the neck join?))


----------



## turenkodenis (Nov 23, 2011)

By the way, do in white finish.


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 23, 2011)

turenkodenis said:


> By the way, do in white finish.



the plan is quilted maple with red black sunburst xD but I've got to admit that white would look awesome to! and its a lot easyer to do... hmm both awesome ideas! but i prefer the sunburst xD otherwise the quilted maple wouldnt make any sense xd your drawings in are great! well only did a redo at the horn cuz it was in my way very badly, now it's perfect!


----------



## turenkodenis (Nov 23, 2011)

I just love the white finish)))
But this is your project - you decide.


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 23, 2011)

turenkodenis said:


> I just love the white finish)))
> But this is your project - you decide.




if i decide to make another one if this one works out great I'll do it in white since i love that idea to haha
but the red sunburst is just beautiful in my view! 
finaly found a way to do the sunburst thanks to some random video explaining how, its quit simple!


----------



## sixxgunneruv777bk (Nov 23, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 23, 2011)

Hurry up!!!


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 24, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Hurry up!!!



haha wish i had everything i need and all the time I need! 
To bad I don't have a lot of spare time and money to buy everything at once,
need to pay for school, tax,health insurance etc etc, but it won't take to long i guess! hope i can start on the woods ASAP!!!


----------



## Ironbird (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to this build, but do take your time with it. Enjoy the process, and good luck!


----------



## jarnozz (Jan 26, 2012)

so i was waiting for my coffee when a wild mailguy appeared...
he brought me this weird looking box from Indonesia! 






so I had to find something to open it with cause it was packed like a tank...
A knife will do!






So what do we have here...
what is this for rather weird looking contraption.
It´s a long thing with black thingies on it??






It's Wrapped in white stuff i cant find a proper name for that.






these are the black thingies.
well not exactly black. they are black powder chromed tuners which i love!






what is this for brand? Ibanez. Is it a backscratcher? 






OOHH its a guitar neck! jup 7 strings!






the back is just wonderful. lovely 5 piece maple walnut neck.






I like where this is going






priceless!






Specs:
24 jumbo frets
v shaped inlays. at first i hated them. but after seeing them in real life i love them
5 piece maple walnut neck
rosewood fingerboard. its quit dark in real life so +1 for that.
My new guitar i getting somewhere!

that's it for now


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 26, 2012)

Is that a RGD7320 neck ?


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 26, 2012)

Whatever happened to the custom ET neck?

Also that looks like an RGD neck and most likely has a longer scale than a normal neck. I checked and didn't see what scale length you were going for so are you going for something longer than 25.5?

Looks awesome by the way!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 26, 2012)

Great minds think alike! I'm currently planning an explorer build too! 

Mine should be starting in another month or so... Whenever the damn IRS gets me my money.


----------



## jarnozz (Jan 26, 2012)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> Whatever happened to the custom ET neck?
> 
> Also that looks like an RGD neck and most likely has a longer scale than a normal neck. I checked and didn't see what scale length you were going for so are you going for something longer than 25.5?



well it has quit a story attached. i was planning on a custom ET neck.
then came the day i entered the second period of my collage.
and for a new period you need new books. 210 euros for 7 books for 3 months of school.... so that ruined my plans of getting a 400 dollar neck...
some time later i was just checking ebay and found this RGD7320Z neck!
it was 175 dollar with tuners. someone mentioned ET is very very busy atm so i though, buy the rgd neck instead.
1 its cheaper.
2 i don't have to wait months before its done.
3 i love ibanez so its a good buy!
4 it has a 26.5 scale, i know i wanted a 25,5 but a lot of guys say a longer scale works better for a 7 string.
the low action will sound way better and its easier on the high frets! haha
the neck feels really smooth and looks awesome in real life so i have no regrets!


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 26, 2012)

^ Cool Beanz! 

Yeah those RGD necks are pretty sweet. I've only played the RGD 6 string (I forget the name of it) but it was nice.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 26, 2012)

I personally think those old RGD checkmark inlays flow really well with the body shape. Good mix, even if it was by chance.

I'd personally move the whole horn back a little rather than sharpen the cutaway like that. Again, it's about flow. I'm big on that, but _your_ eyes shall be the judges.


----------



## jarnozz (Jan 27, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> I'd personally move the whole horn back a little rather than sharpen the cutaway like that. Again, it's about flow. I'm big on that, but _your_ eyes shall be the judges.



well i'll try to mess around with the shale until its perfect


----------



## Solodini (Jan 27, 2012)

**WRAPPED* in white stuff. Raped is something else entirely...


----------



## jarnozz (Jan 27, 2012)

Solodini said:


> **WRAPPED* in white stuff. Raped is something else entirely...



hahahaha omg xD better edit that xD


----------



## turenkodenis (Jan 28, 2012)

You need new body mockup for new neck scale))))))


----------



## jarnozz (Jan 28, 2012)

turenkodenis said:


> You need new body mockup for new neck scale))))))



i know! i started on that right away with the original plans and edited it for a 26.5 inch scale. i redid the horn and the upper thing. now its in perfect flow with the neck, the first one didn´t look good for some reason, thanks to my horn editing xD so after a few new draws it´s now perfectly in balance with the neck.
I´m getting the wood asap, will be in a month since i need to pay for a festival, collage, etc etc xD waiting just makes it better, the more time i wait for it, the more i´m going to like it when its finished


----------



## turenkodenis (Oct 18, 2012)

Any updates!!?????


----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 18, 2012)

This is pretty cool, I just a got a Destroyer and its the first Ibby I've liked and was thinking there should be a 7 string version. Also, since when did Jani use a 7?


----------



## skeels (Oct 18, 2012)

Looking sweet man!

Kudos to you -and my first build plan was drawn with ... well, nothing.

I barely planned it at all.





Maybe that's why it's taking so long...


----------

